# Snowboarding Survey for School!!! Pls fill in



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/we...embers/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html

Have a read of that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a survey for you.

Do you snowboard?
Do you comprehend the written word and understand rules?
Do you value following rules?
Do you value following rules that pertain to online snowboard forums?
Have you ever been verbally anal raped on a snowboard forum by its members?
How does this anal rape feel?


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I have a survey for you.
> 
> Do you snowboard?
> Do you comprehend the written word and understand rules?
> ...


surprisingly tame for you, sir. :eusa_clap:

is a nicer, kindler, gentler BA a part of a 2014 new year's resolution?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm busy skull fucking his mom with a jackhammer. It's hard to hold on and type at the same time.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm busy skull fucking his mom with a jackhammer. It's hard to hold on and type at the same time.


Baaahahahahahhaha


But since he asked so nicely I did it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

hardasacatshead said:


> Baaahahahahahhaha
> 
> 
> But since he asked so nicely I did it.


You Sir, have also not read the rules...or not following them...which in that case you are to get the DP raping.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah yeah I'm an enabler.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 5, 2014)

so alright, that were interesting reactions.
okay i read the rules so the problem is that basically nothing is free and u want something entertaining, where I do agree with. however i don't like the fact that i have to post a video of me. And I mean, wasn't reading the reactions pretty entertaining? at least I thought it kinda was. Although you are right I should've have read the rules. 

hardasacatshead: Thank you, thank you very very much!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Vincent said:


> so alright, that were interesting reactions.
> okay i read the rules so the problem is that basically nothing is free and u want something entertaining, where I do agree with. however i don't like the fact that i have to post a video of me. And I mean, wasn't reading the reactions pretty entertaining? at least I thought it kinda was. Although you are right I should've have read the rules.
> 
> hardasacatshead: Thank you, thank you very very much!


You missed the point. It has nothing to do with you needing an entertaining video. It can be the most boring video ever as long as you do one. The video requirement is just there to make people interact with the community and not do drive by surveys and disappear forever after we do their homework for them.

You want something from us, so we want something from you, and what we want is a video intro telling us what you want from us.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Fwiw, those who have done the video intro have gotten great responses. Above and beyond I would say. Those who have fought it or tried to ignore it, well I think you can see where it is going.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Vincent said:


> so alright, that were interesting reactions.
> okay i read the rules so the problem is that basically nothing is free and u want something entertaining, where I do agree with. however i don't like the fact that i have to post a video of me. And I mean, wasn't reading the reactions pretty entertaining? at least I thought it kinda was. Although you are right I should've have read the rules.
> 
> hardasacatshead: Thank you, thank you very very much!


I see someone here fails at understanding how the real world works. Sadly you might graduate from your university, you might even get a job, but you fail at life and should go find a shotgun to suck on or a highway to play in. You are the problem with this planet, not the solution.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 5, 2014)

okay, so I have settled with it and made a little video.
I made it quite fast and I do hope its enough

link: https://vimeo.com/83524963
pass: snowboarding

lesson learned, i shall read rules next time.
sorry for some mispronunciation
greetz


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Did your survey.

Best of luck!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I see someone here fails at understanding how the real world works. Sadly you might graduate from your university, you might even get a job, but you fail at life and should go find a shotgun to suck on or a highway to play in. You are the problem with this planet, not the solution.


Wow. Isn't weed legal now in your state? Try it, it might help with that anger issue you have.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I see someone here fails at understanding how the real world works. Sadly you might graduate from your university, you might even get a job, but you fail at life and should go find a shotgun to suck on or a highway to play in. You are the problem with this planet, not the solution.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Vincent said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am in my final year of high school and I have to do an end project.
> I chose the subject Snowboarding because I really like it and I am interested in it. So if you can fill in the survey that would help me a ton!
> ...


Done. Good luck and :welcome:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I see someone here fails at understanding how the real world works. Sadly you might graduate from your university, you might even get a job, but you fail at life and should go find a shotgun to suck on or a highway to play in. You are the problem with this planet, not the solution.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sweet, thanks for the initial entertainment followed by not being a retarded dickshit.

survey taken.

initially I marked it zero, but I changed it to an 8.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Survey Taken...:thumbsup:
you seemed nervous in the video:laugh: and it was hella long. Way more than anyone would expect I think, but good job and thx for taking the trash talk like a man its all good!

SURF the planet! even if the wave is frozen


----------



## afuciarelli49 (Oct 27, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Survey done.
Best of luck!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

posting to remember to take this survey later.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Completed...good luck to you and thanks for posting the video.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The problem was you were asking for something for nothing. Not being a contributer to the forum why should we care? Now you gave us a little something so you got a response. Survey done. 

Though I think it is a little too generalized to get you any real info. You might want to tighten that up a bit for what you are aiming at.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Survey done.


----------



## Banana12 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for actually bothering to put the video up.

Survey completed.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> Wow. Isn't weed legal now in your state? Try it, it might help with that anger issue you have.


I'm on the campaign for legalized Cocaine. Fuck Weed that shit is for pussies. Also you obviously haven't been here long enough to understand the negative outpouring things like this get when they don't FOLLOW THE RULES. Anarchy man it's all anarchy if we don't follow user initiated rules.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

when all else fails...read the directions

survey done


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Survey done. See, everyone is very helpful when people actually do the video


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

did it, but...there was nothing there you could not get (a huge sample pool) by looking up some industry stats


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

Done Props to you Vincent for enduring some serious abuse & staying calm


----------



## Vincent (Jan 5, 2014)

wow guys. thank you all very very much! 
i went from like 11 reactions to 42 in less than one day!
amazing!
thank you all again!

grtz


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Survey done. FWIW, snowboarding didn't get popular fast.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Done.

Snowboarding only caught on because it gave shit head kids the ability to say "ugh snowbaording is soo rad cuz its not skiing, and if you skii you're so 1980".

I was there, so I know.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Sassicaia said:


> Done.
> 
> Snowboarding only caught on because it gave shit head kids the ability to say "ugh snowbaording is soo rad cuz its not skiing, and if you skii you're so 1980".
> 
> I was there, so I know.


speak for yourself!


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

CassMT said:


> speak for yourself!


It was what it was. It was caught on mainly by elementary/high school kids...dont them them any more credit then they deserve.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

overbroad generalization fail


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Did the survey. No idea what an indoor hall is though so I guess I've never gone to one.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

done. cheers for being a good sport and following the rules.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm on the campaign for legalized Cocaine. Fuck Weed that shit is for pussies. Also you obviously haven't been here long enough to understand the negative outpouring things like this get when they don't FOLLOW THE RULES. Anarchy man it's all anarchy if we don't follow user initiated rules.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Vincent said:


> okay, so I have settled with it and made a little video.
> I made it quite fast and I do hope its enough
> 
> link: https://vimeo.com/83524963
> ...


good video, did the survey, keep working on that wheelie


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Vincent said:


> wow guys. thank you all very very much!
> i went from like 11 reactions to 42 in less than one day!
> amazing!
> thank you all again!
> ...


Another satisfied customer!

let it be yet another example of what happens when you just post

a 

fucking 

video!


amazing isnt it!


----------



## d3cept (Dec 14, 2013)

Done.

Now about that white powder campaign...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the video, survey done


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

you posted the survey, so I completed it. your questions will glean zero useful information and were poorly constructed. FYI snowboarding is on a decline, most avid boarders have more than one deck, bindings and boots so combining them all into one question is uninformative, your question what area do you snowboard most is nonsensical and unclear


----------

